# The Bell Tree's 14th Birthday



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2018)

Fourteen years ago on this day, the forum opened for registration. That's pretty old in internet years, so you might have to speak into its good ear. Thank you to all of our staff and users over the last fourteen years who have made it possible.

To celebrate this milestone, the Tasty Cake collectible will be sold for only 10 bells in the shop over the next few days. Our Advent Calendar is also giving away the chance to win a very rare Special Snowflake collectible, so be sure to get your ticket today!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2018)

It's certainly getting up there! 
Thanks for bringing everyone together for so long.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2018)

​


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 19, 2018)

Congratulations Jeremy and all current & retired staff for making TBT last as long as it has in such a remarkable manner!  I will definitely say that TBT has become my Internet home and I don't see the need to go anywhere else (especially since TBT has a ton of awesome and nice people on it which is hard to find for the majority of a community)! xD I am definitely looking forward to seeing where TBT goes with the launch of AC Switch, it is going to be a very exciting time!  I also find it funny and cool that the Tasty Cake is selling at the same price as I have it on sale at my shop currently in the spirit of Christmas (I take that as a compliment  )! lol


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> Congratulations Jeremy and all current & retired staff for making TBT last as long as it has in such a remarkable manner!  I will definitely say that TBT has become my Internet home and I don't see the need to go anywhere else (especially since TBT has a ton of awesome and nice people on it which is hard to find for the majority of a community)! xD I am definitely looking forward to seeing where TBT goes with the launch of AC Switch, it is going to be a very exciting time!  I also find it funny and cool that the Tasty Cake is selling at the same price as I have it on sale at my shop currently in the spirit of Christmas (I take that as a compliment  )! lol



My sentiments exactly!  So glad TBT has been around so long and I’m happy to be here as it’s my Internet home as well and for many others I’m sure.  Congratulations to the admins, staff, and retired staff for making it possible!  Today is a joyous day indeed.


----------



## ForeverGaming (Dec 19, 2018)

Thank you to all staff (current & retired) for creating an amazing community! So glad I found lots of animal crossing friends ^-^


----------



## Amilee (Dec 19, 2018)

Happy Birthday TBT!
im really glad i found this site, it helped me out a lot in my game and everyone is super nice here c: 
i also love the events a lot, props to the staff, thanks for everything guys!
cant wait for animal crossing switch, this site will explode


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 19, 2018)

whoa, 14-- just think, only one more year until The Bell Tree can go get a driver's license.  (better start saving for insurance, Jeremy)


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

happy birthday thank u for the friends and good times


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 19, 2018)

https://mybirthday.ninja/?m=December&d=19&y=2004&go=Go


----------

